# Reacting to his drawing!



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Recently someone drew my dog, Zack, and I got it printed on a canvas to hang up on my wall.

When Zack saw it, I quickly had to record his reaction which I was not expecting!

It was weird, haha. Anyone else have stories of their dogs reacting to a mirror / drawing / something similar?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl-pKx0K_jU

(Apologies for the room mess!)


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

That was so funny! He seemed intrigued by the dog on the wall.


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

That's great! I think he likes it, lol  I had someone do a life-size painting of all of my dogs together, and my female Pit Bull sat in front of it staring and wagging her tail for the longest time. She's also the only one of my dogs who will watch TV and be interested when there's something about animals on.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

lexiz said:


> That was so funny! He seemed intrigued by the dog on the wall.


I know, right? That one final look at the end when walking out too, haha.



Mudypoz said:


> That's great! I think he likes it, lol  I had someone do a life-size painting of all of my dogs together, and my female Pit Bull sat in front of it staring and wagging her tail for the longest time. She's also the only one of my dogs who will watch TV and be interested when there's something about animals on.


Really? I heard dogs can't see anything on TV because of the way the screens work or something like that. Interesting!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Chief will watch when I have something doggy on my computer monitor. Today both dogs got excited by the holographic German Shepherd Dog in the movie TomorrowLand but it was the barking that got their interest. Patton tried to play with the puppy in the mirror when he was only a couple of months old. 

That is quite the reaction of a drawing high up on the wall. by the way, it is a beautiful drawing.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm glad you caught it! I wouldn't have believed it!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

That is a great drawing, really nice.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That is so cute!! It's a gorgeous drawing, I really like it. Speedy seems to like it too. : )

I think it is quite rare to have a dog react to a 2 dimensional drawing like that. My Rottie mix once got up on her hind legs to sniff a drawing of a puppy on the wall at the vet's. The vet was impressed - she said only about one in 100 dogs or so see and react to the puppies on the wall.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Nitro at 9 months of age, while in the vet. surgeons's waiting room, barked at a dog that came on TV. Driving passed our local Guide Dog training centre, Nitro at 12 months, barked at the the labrador artwork on the boarding opposite the facility.


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

My GSD had an "issue" with one of those black cat silouhettes that you put above a door (it looks like a cat is sitting or climbing up on top of the door). We were at the vet waiting in the exam room. He somehow noticed it and went into full stare mode. He'd look away & slowly glance back up. He was focused the whole visit. His expressions were quite comical!  Your video is adorable by the way!


----------



## Niexist (Feb 19, 2016)

Is your dog a border collie? My mom raised those when I was a kid and did sheep herding competitively. They are such smart driven dogs.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

That is so cute he looks puzzled and a little embarrassed as walked out of the room.


----------



## ruger123 (Feb 24, 2016)

LOLOL That cracked me up! I love it!! Ruger doesn't do anything like that but sometimes he climbs on the back of the couch to look at himself in the wall mirror, especially when he's got his big knuckle nylabone. He just likes to admire himself, I guess.


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Niexist said:


> Is your dog a border collie? My mom raised those when I was a kid and did sheep herding competitively. They are such smart driven dogs.


Haha yes, he is! Might think it's odd I'm posting to a GSD forum - It was my plan to get a GSD dog years ago but due to some complications and stuff I got Zack, my BC instead. But I loved the community too much so I still visit/lurk when I can.

For anyone wondering about the drawing itself, here it is digitally (resized to 800x600), drawn by a friend:









(Watermark added to secure the artist's drawing!  )

(Sorry mods/admins for bumping an old thread, didn't manage to check stuff out until now!)


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great work!


----------



## kaylab123 (Oct 24, 2013)

That is hilarious! I love that he gets a little closer to it towards the end of the video, just to really make sure it's not a threat. :grin2:


----------

